# PWM PIC 16f877, y A/D



## gefedo (Abr 8, 2006)

Hola comunidad:

Quiero saber como puedo utilizar PWM y el converson analogo digital y digital analogo. Me gustaria que si alguien conoce un tutor o un pdf en el cual me clarifiquen el manejo exacto sea en c o en assembler. Muchas gracias


----------



## kain589 (Abr 8, 2006)

En el pdf que te puedes bajar directamente de microchip encontraras como usar el modulo pwm y el conversor analogico digital, ademas de que microchip tambien comparte notas de aplicacion que muestran como usar el micro

www.microchip.com

El conversor digital analogico es mas dificil que lo puedas utilizar porque no tiene.

Yo soy un pesado, pero cuando os surgen problemas porque no vais a la fuente, microchip da una gran cantidad de información pero hay que buscarla y procesarla. Si no, siempre se puede usar un poco el buscador...Lo que pasa que es muy comodo que nos den las cosas hechas


----------

